# Chain Bbq restaurants.



## Kevin Braker (Jul 4, 2022)

How many of these are in your area of the country? Are they good/bad/ugly?
I will go first
City BBQ, not too bad, they have Brisket, Sausage, 1/4 chickens, St. louis ribs and turkey breast plus other bbq inspired sandwiches and meats that range from really good to decent. The only thing ive gotten and been truly underwhelemed  with is the pulled pork, no smoke flavor or bark. the place is clean and the staff are really nice. Pricing is good.
i give it a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 4, 2022)

35 years ago I lived in San Antonio and there were
tons of Bill Miller BBQ joints.From what I can remember the food was ok.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

I live in an area of the south that's saturated with great BBQ just about everywhere. We have a Tennessee started chain called whitts. They suck big-time. The only other chain is mission bbq and they are all over the country. It's veteran ran and they support a great cause and have decent BBQ. Lots of local joints beat them hands down though


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2022)

Not a chain, but we have one decent place here in Mobile, AL, Meat Boss, that is a little pricey but usually good for a quick lunch.

Edit:
Last week a place in town here called Mosely's Meats, was were hired to smoke butts for one of my nephew's middleschool football team's fundraiser.
My MiL, bless her heart, of course bought on of those $40. butts when he asked.
When it was delivered it was wrapped in foil and not opened to check it.
When finally opened it appeared to have no rub, no bark and undercooked, and it was all of those.
A fatty, greasy mess, a disgrace, nothing like that have I ever seen.
I put it in a pan, covered with foil and cooked it at 375° for three hours and it was salvaged.
No smoke flavor, no rub, no bark... Just a damned shame.


----------



## jkc64 (Jul 4, 2022)

I have to agree with TNJAKE about whitts. We have been to Mission BBQ a few times and the ribs have been good. We mostly go to Smokey Bones in Bowling Green KY.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 4, 2022)

We have Rib City, a place that uses liquid smoke and steams the ribs then finishes them on a flame grill for sear and slathers them in sauce on the plate. It’s awful bbq, but busy.


----------



## Ringer (Jul 4, 2022)

I live in an area that is filled with metocre or sub par bbq joints. There is one that I will eat at because they have brisket and burnt ends. It is Edleys in chattanooga. I am not a fan of any of the other 300 local joints or chains we have here. My family will not eat bbq unless it is cooked on our property or we are traveling somewhere that has good reviews. Does this make me a bbq snob...probably and I am ok with that. I don't claim to make phenomenal food or even good for that matter but what we have around here just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 4, 2022)

normanaj said:


> 35 years ago I lived in San Antonio and there were
> tons of Bill Miller BBQ joints.From what I can remember the food was ok.


I went to Bill Miller BBQ when I  visited San Antonio in 2016.  It was good but not outstanding.  There were a few of them around town for sure.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 4, 2022)

Around here we have Goodwood which is pretty good for a chain.  Also have Dickey's which is pretty meh.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 4, 2022)

In the Sacramento area there is no such thing as a good "chain" BBQ restaurant. A chain place called Lucille's was decent for a while. We'd take friends and family there, including club dinners. 20-30 people at times. 

Then it went to cacapoopoo. Drinks became like water, portion sizes shrunk, and the smoke disappeared. As did my dollars from their registers. Same with my friends. I suspect some corporate group bought them and initiated cost-cutting measures. It's a short drive from my house I haven't made in years. I did my own cost-cutting.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 4, 2022)

This is a very interesting topic to me personally because I’ve had this conversation with a lot of people over the past few decades. Being in Michigan (not a traditional bbq hotspot) we have a handful of bbq spots across the southern part of the mitten (lower peninsula)


Side note: I’ve never had pulled pork from anywhere that’s as good as homemade smoked pork from any one’s backyard pit. 


We have small mom and pop spots like Johnny V’s (one location about 20 minutes from us and another that sadly burnt down a few years ago.) that has some decent Q but nothing is overwhelming great in my opinion. The most memorable thing about the place is the wicked heartburn the burnt ends give everyone I know that’s eaten there. But overall not terrible, but not great either. 

We have a great little mom and pop spot up in Fenton (about 45 minutes due north of us) called Beale St bbq that I’ve been going to for about 10-12 years now. All the protein is good, but the smoked 1/2 chicken is the best I’ve had in this state. 5-6 sauces to try, and live bands playing on the weekend nights. I dig the place but I’ve never been a fan of the cold sides. Tastes like a lot of them are scooped from a large vat they bought off a food service. Overall it’s a great spot in my opinion. 

A real cool spot named Lockharts Bbq (not to be confused with lockharts in Dallas Texas by any means. If you want the greatest brisket I’ve ever had stop bu lockharts in Dallas for sure!) that has one of my favorite ribs I’ve ever had. Not sure how they do it but whatever they season the ribs with creates an almost candy like glaze. Never had another slab like them and I love them. Problem is they are in a little town called royal oak. I want nothing to do with that area so I haven’t been in years. If you can deal with the crowd it’s a great place. Guess I’m just getting to old and “get off my lawn” for that younger crowd.another cool thing about lockharts in you get a free meal on your birthday. Overall this place is great and I’ve never had anything bad from them. 

Another popular spot in the clarkston union. It’s been big for a while. Not sure about the last 8 years or so but it use to be hours of waiting time to get in. Went once with our cousins, waited an hour and a half down a few buildings at a church they turned into a bar and was severely underwhelmed. Tried the ribs my wife ordered that were meh, and some pork and brisket my cousins had…. Meh! I went against the grain and what I normally do when trying a new bbw spot and ordered a special that wasn’t on the normal menu. Venison tenderloin medallions that I believe were cherry glazed. Been a while so I can’t remember the glaze for sure. Just remember they were great and everyone at the tables favorite dish by far. The long wait and 3 outta 4 guests underwhelming experience meant we never went back. I’d be curious if this place still has the long wait. I’d give them another shot. 

The best place I’ve ever had Bbq at in Michigan is a small chain (3 or 4 places if I remember correctly. Who knows after Covid.) called Bad Brads bbq. Again haven’t been in 7-8 years because they are all 1 1/2 away. Best overall bbq rib I’ve had in Michigan. Very comparable to martins bbq ribs in Tennessee. The brisket chili was another favorite. All proteins and sides I’ve had were good on every occasion I was ever there. Wish it was closer. 

And here in lower Michigan we have the larger chains as well. Dickies, and famous Dave’s. Both meh all the time. Not bad to grab a quick samich but nothing else really to speak of. I just smoked 8 briskets over night for a wedding a few weeks ago that famous Dave’s catered. Friends told me the kids wanted Dave’s but my brisket was far better. I agreed to do it after telling them it was going to be awkward. While we were setting up right next to the famous Dave’s person they were asking me who I worked for and if I had a catering company. Lol. Told them nope just a favor and at least they we’re getting paid for the gig. 

I think places that get as big as Dave’s leave a lot to be desired. And dickies is like fast food bbq. Figure out how to serve it fast and as cheap as possible is how they make money. It ain’t a bad business motto but it doesn’t produce quality plates of bbq that are comparable with smaller mom and pop spots. 

This is a fun topic. I look forward to reading replies from other states and my own state to see everyone’s opinion. 

Scott


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 4, 2022)

there is a chain of BBQ joints in the  southeastern U.S. called  Sonnys BBQ
i have driven 100 miles outa my way just to eat at Sonny's


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 4, 2022)

How does Spring creek thrive...and in Texas, no less?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 4, 2022)

I tried Famous Dave's once. 

Once.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 5, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> there is a chain of BBQ joints in the  southeastern U.S. called  Sonnys BBQ
> i have driven 100 miles outa my way just to eat at





cal1956 said:


> there is a chain of BBQ joints in the  southeastern U.S. called  Sonnys BBQ
> i have driven 100 miles outa my way just to eat at Sonny's



My wife ate at Sonny’s when she was younger and would talk about it all the time. I was sent to a Honda outboard school in Florida a few years back and they had one there. I tried it and tried to play it cool saying it was decent. But In Reality it was Pretty good. I’d definitely go back!


While visiting family in Montgomery Alabama I ate at a place called Dreamland BBQ. It was decent. I remember the environment being pretty cool and would think about going again if I was in the area.


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 5, 2022)

There used to be a Dickey's in town. I got lunch from there one day, but it definitely didn't impress. Everyone else must have agreed, because its gone now.

The only other chain in the area is a Dinosaur BBQ about 45 minutes south of here. I've never been, but I've heard its pretty good.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 5, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I tried Famous Dave's once.
> 
> Once.



Forgot about Famous Dave's.  Had them a few times and when they first opened they were good here, then went downhill.  Strange thing is though their place here closed the main restaurant but we can still get some of their food out of the Johnny Carino's restaurant not too far away.  Weird.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 5, 2022)

I forgot about Dickey's. We've got one of those flavorless BBQ joints nearby. Went once or twice, and that was enough. 

We do have a locally owned place with more than one location (3 I think) called Back Forty Texas BBQ. Not a chain, but pretty decent Q. If I'm not making it, that's where we'll order some.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 5, 2022)

Usually unimpressed … the dry rub ribs at Red, Hot, & Blue usually have been pretty good. At least good tunes …


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 5, 2022)

only one I can think of is Dickey's BBQ out here in So Cal and they're also in Arizona.

It's hit or miss as all chains are, I've had some good "chopped chicken" but the onion strings are always delicious lol -- I've also had some terribly dry/nasty chicken and pulled pork that was lukewarm and mostly fat. Obviously I try and stick with the mom & pop places that charge more but you get much much better food lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 5, 2022)

No chain bbq restaurants where I live. Gotta drive north about 1hr 30min to Branson, Missouri to find a chain. 
Other than that, a few locally owned ma and paw bbq places.  Nothing to brag about….to me. However, some people (the non bbq smoker weekend warriors) tend to like the places. 
I must say I am biased. I and my family love my bbq. Hands down. My oldest brother has told me numerous times he can spot me the cash for a food truck. Told him no, but thanks, I enjoy smoking and grilling for family and friends! 

And SMF has taught me so much! I appreciate you all!


----------



## Alsta (Jul 6, 2022)

Here in NJ there is a place called big Ed's BBQ - Not bad, Their claim to fame is all you can eat ribs for $20. can mix/match styles sauces and rubs as long as you are still sitting at the table.  Obviously par-boiled but still tasty enough for a night out with a couple buds. 

When i was in Arlington, Was taken to this one place, Heim BBQ. That was mighty good to a northerner like me. Their burnt ends just melted into my mouth - no need to chew at all.......


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 6, 2022)

Here in Ga there's Sonny's which is fair most of the time.  Dickey's too, we don't like that place.  But the best BBQ I've ever had in a Restaurant is a place called Old Clinton House BBQ.  It's located not too far from Macon in Jones County.  It's one of those places that looks terrible from the outside, so the food has to be good.  They opened a second one in Milledgeville a few years ago.  I've gone an hour out of my way to go there on occasion.  Pulled Pork and Ribs are great.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 6, 2022)

Wow, what an interesting topic.  Something I have discussed a bit with friends and coworkers.  In Central FL we have Bubalous Bodacious BBQ and 4 Rivers Smokehouse as local chains.

Bubalous -- hot garbage.  I'd rather have a protein shake than any of the protein they purport is BBQ.  A number of the locations have closed over the last couple of years.  A lot of the locals act like it's a tragedy, but it is plainly obvious why they're closing - they just aren't good.

4 Rivers - OK, but not worth the money.  I have heard their original location is really good, but the subsequent locations that has made them into a local chain have been just OK.

I have said often I can put out better Q in my back yard than any of the local chains serve.  It's reassuring to read many others have the same thoughts regarding their local chains!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2022)

About the closest thing to a Chain BBQ restaurant around here is McDonald's when they're selling the McRib sandwich. We do have a couple locals that open up and give it a go, but they don't last very long.

Chris


----------



## Ringer (Jul 6, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> About the closest thing to a Chain BBQ restaurant around here is McDonald's when they're selling the McRib sandwich. We do have a couple locals that open up and give it a go, but they don't last very long.
> 
> Chris


There's your niche. Open a joint up there with a beer pole at every table. Instant success.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> About the closest thing to a Chain BBQ restaurant around here is McDonald's when they're selling the McRib sandwich. We do have a couple locals that open up and give it a go, but they don't last very long.
> 
> Chris


Chris gave the exact answer as what we have around here!!
BBQ???  Huh?--Wot Dat ??

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2022)

We used to have a Famous Dave's and a Whitt's. They both sucked and closed. The big one around here is Calhoun's. Pulled pork is nothing to brag about but not bad, ribs are ok, great sides. They have the best BBQ sauce I have ever eaten. Tried to replicate it but no luck so far. Another is a fast food type joint Buddy's BBQ. Ok for a quick $6 lunch.

My problem is I compare all of the BBQ to stuff I and my friends make. Not bragging but I think I smoke better meats most of the time than these joints. Several of you have said it but backyard pulled pork is probably the best you can get.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> We used to have a Famous Dave's and a Whitt's. They both sucked and closed. The big one around here is Calhoun's. Pulled pork is nothing to brag about but not bad, ribs are ok, great sides. They have the best BBQ sauce I have ever eaten. Tried to replicate it but no luck so far. Another is a fast food type joint Buddy's BBQ. Ok for a quick $6 lunch.
> 
> My problem is I compare all of the BBQ to stuff I and my friends make. Not bragging but I think I smoke better meats most of the time than these joints. Several of you have said it but backyard pulled pork is probably the best you can get.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 636803



No worries Jake, thanks to Brandon I cant afford to eat any of these places anymore so I gotta toot my horn a little.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 6, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> thanks to Brandon.


Let's go


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 6, 2022)

Where I am at in Southern Michigan the closest thing we have to a chain is Applebee's. We do have some local places that try to say they are the best.

One place, on the menu they carry on about their ribs being slow smoked in the pit and yadda yadda. I knew a guy who work there for a bit and he told me they were baked in an oven, and when ordered they quickly did a reheat and sauce on the grill. Another funny part about it was I ordered a full slab of baby backs, and got about a half rack of spares. Spares are not even on the menu.

Another place that always gets voted best in the county, had a location here in town that closed some years ago and I can see why. Went there once while it was still open about 15 years ago. It was awful. The other location is still going. Maybe they changed things, I don't know, if I get that way one day I might give them another shot but won't expect much.

One place thats a good solid hour away has billboards along I-94 saying either they are the best in Michigan, or they were voted the best in Michigan. Went there a couple years ago, easy to tell the ribs were boiled, the brisket was like a rubber glove, the chicken was so dry I almost choked. And it wasn't cheap.

Honestly these are just a small example of why I don't eat out very much, BBQ or anything, I can do better at home.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 6, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> One place, on the menu they carry on about their ribs being slow smoked in the pit and yadda yadda. I knew a guy who work there for a bit and he told me they were baked in an oven, and when ordered they quickly did a reheat and sauce on the grill.



Most chain restaurants that aren't specifically bbq that offer ribs do it this way.  They'll go in a pan with some seasoning, water, and liquid smoke.  Then they'll sauce them to hell when they serve them to cover their sins.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 6, 2022)

Not local to me but I got stuck in Texas and went to Rudy's and dang good eats for a chain so they CAN have good cue.  We used to have a chain here called Damon's that had excellent ribs.  Also had this onion loaf appetizer that was killer.  Kid you not, office birthday for me today and I am CRAVING Damon's.  Been gone 10-15 years now.  I went to a contest one time and another chain called Tony Romas was there and their ribs were very similar to Damons with the grilled finish.


----------



## BigW. (Jul 6, 2022)

We have Famous Dave's and Dickies here.  I always enjoy Dave's even though I generally get their Catfish Fingers and not BBQ.  Dickies is a disappointment except for onion straws and large ice tea.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 6, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> Honestly these are just a small example of why I don't eat out very much, BBQ or anything, I can do better at home.


Agreed!

My wife grew up in a house where eating out was only for special events. She loved that I took her to restaurants when we were dating in ancient times.

As my cooking experience and understanding of the why's of technique grew over the decades, we became less satisfied with the price/enjoyment/taste value of eating out. "Your _____ is better than this" became a frequent phrase of hers.Then finally, "Okay, your cooking has ruined the experience of going to a restaurant for me."

One reason there will NEVER be a good chain BBQ place in California is the food exhaust emission laws. Example? If you can smell bread driving past a bakery, they are breaking the law. Bbq and smoke? Fergitaboutit. System costs are $80k‐$100k. Annual maintenance is almost as expensive.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 6, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> One reason there will NEVER be a good chain BBQ place in California is the food exhaust emission laws. Example? If you can smell bread driving past a bakery, they are breaking the law. Bbq and smoke? Fergitaboutit.



Wait, are you serious?  Holy crap.

When I was in the middle east there was a very large snack factory next to our facility.  Smelled great when it was popcorn making day


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 6, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> Honestly these are just a small example of why I don't eat out very much, BBQ or anything, I can do better at home.


More dittos. Already was ruined for most Italian restaurants (my mother was born in Italy, and lived to cook and dote over us kids), now for most things.

From the bulk of these responses, I guess am lucky to have that Red, Hot, and Blue for when I’m in Raleigh and the moons align to stop in. They do a respectable job with Memphis style dry rub (at least at their one remaining Raleigh location).


----------



## Ringer (Jul 6, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> More dittos. Already was ruined for most Italian restaurants (my mother was born in Italy, and lived to cook and dote over us kids), now for most things.
> 
> From the bulk of these responses, I guess am lucky to have that Red, Hot, and Blue for when I’m in Raleigh and the moons align to stop in. They do a respectable job with Memphis style dry rub (at least at their one remaining Raleigh location).


I like Sam Jones and prime in raleigh


----------



## Apparition (Jul 6, 2022)

Famous Dave's and Dickey's here.

I go to Dickey's for the ice cream, I'm literally 300 yards from one in my office now. Damned ice cream machine was down last time I was there too.

I go to Famous Dave's for the cornbread (which can be bought as a mix at the store)

I make better BBQ meats than they do.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Not local to me but I got stuck in Texas and went to Rudy's and dang good eats for a chain so they CAN have good cue.  We used to have a chain here called Damon's that had excellent ribs.  Also had this onion loaf appetizer that was killer.  Kid you not, office birthday for me today and I am CRAVING Damon's.  Been gone 10-15 years now.  I went to a contest one time and another chain called Tony Romas was there and their ribs were very similar to Damons with the grilled finish.


I think Rudy's is excellent. For some reason, Facebook groups ridicule it. I suspect, though, that is because people are afraid to speak up. You know,  the playground mentality that you will get ridiculed and bullied for saying it is good.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

Apparition said:


> Famous Dave's and Dickey's here.
> 
> I go to Dickey's for the ice cream, I'm literally 300 yards from one in my office now. Damned ice cream machine was down last time I was there too.
> 
> ...


The Dick's at Dallas Love Field has respectable brisket, I think.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Not sure about chain places .
I really don't go out for BBQ . 
We have Pappy's that people rave about , and the line forms early . I've never had it , but have bought the sauce at the store . Didn't care for the sauce at all . 

There's a place called Eythel's Smokehouse . Gets a lot of attention . Ate there once . The brisket came out chopped and sauced . 
I thought to myself " this is gonna suck " and  It did . 
Never ate there again . 

Sugarfire BBQ is local , but I think they might be trying to branch out . I think they sell the sauce online . The sauces I really like . I know they have 3 stores in town now .
I have had it at parties . The brisket is good . PP ,, I didn't care for . 
The smoked turkey was out of this world good . 

It's hard to judge them against things we do , because of the volume they do and the time frame it's done in .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Not sure about chain places .
> I really don't go out for BBQ .
> We have Pappy's that people rave about , and the line forms early . I've never had it , but have bought the sauce at the store . Didn't care for the sauce at all .
> 
> ...


Did a comp in cape Girardeau feb 2019 sponsored by smokin brothers. They had sugarfire cater burnt ends and turkey for all the competitors. Turkey was the bomb. Burnt ends were terrible. Cool guys though. We got to hang out with the owner and they tought bbq classes to the spectators while we cooked


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Turkey was the bomb


Jake , that was the best smoked turkey I had ever had . 
It made me rethink how to do it , and what they did . I come real close to it now and get really good feed back when I make it .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Jake , that was the best smoked turkey I had ever had .
> It made me rethink how to do it , and what they did . I come real close to it now and get really good feed back when I make it .



What is your method Rich? Always looking to up the turkey game.


----------



## snadamo (Jul 6, 2022)

yep..  Dickies out here in AZ.  Its OK...Same with Famous Dave's I think...There's a few BBQ joints I've been to here and their stuff is..well...OK.  Some stuff I like and some I didn't.  Most times when I order brisket half of it is un-rendered fat, and the pulled pork is mushy as all hell.

Full disclosure I have not been to top tier joints like the one's in TX or KC or TN...but I would like to think I can make it at home better.  It's been years since I have gone out for BBQ and I would totally be willing to try em all again.

Another Admission: I did go to Rudy's a while back when in the Houston area.  Certainly better than the Dickies and Famous Dave's chains that's for sure.  My heart wasn't in it because I told my host, Houston local, "find me the best hole in the wall or TX Monthly joint in Houston"....and he took me to Rudy's.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 7, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Jake , that was the best smoked turkey I had ever had .
> It made me rethink how to do it , and what they did . I come real close to it now and get really good feed back when I make it .


The turkey we had at Rudy's in TX was the best I ever had.  Definitely a brine or injection and my guess is they add a little bbq sauce to it.  Just ran some grilled chicken for the 4th and did this and was promising.  I actually have a Omak style formula but wife wanted me out of the kitchen so I had to just eyeball it.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 7, 2022)

Living in the Memphis TN area we have BBQ places on every corner. Heck there are guys in parking lots with a cheap cooker that puts out some great BBQ. 
Jim


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 7, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> As my cooking experience and understanding of the why's of technique grew over the decades, we became less satisfied with the price/enjoyment/taste value of eating out. "Your _____ is better than this" became a frequent phrase of hers.Then finally, "Okay, your cooking has ruined the experience of going to a restaurant for me."


Ain't it funny how that works out? A few years ago my girlfriend told my Mom that she has had the best food of her life since she met me. That was one of the greatest compliments I've ever got!

Plus when I show up with a new cooker, toy, tool, I always let her know I got it for us.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 7, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> Ain't it funny how that works out? A few years ago my girlfriend told my Mom that she has had the best food of her life since she met me. That was one of the greatest compliments I've ever got!
> 
> Plus when I show up with a new cooker, toy, tool, I always let her know I got it for us.


Yep! Agree 100%.And, wow, what a compliment. 

If any of you have a son about to go to college or university, make DANG sure he knows how to cook really well, and not just outdoor smoking and grilling. "I'd like to make you dinner" will become his favorite 6 words.  

The old misogynistic saying, "The way to a man's heart is through his stomach" actually works both ways. Trust me on this.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 7, 2022)

Dinosaur BBQ. 

Tried Syracuse, Rochester and Schenectady.


Waaaaaay overated.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 7, 2022)

I tried Dicky's and Waldo's here in AZ before the pandemic. Both times I ordered spareribs, both times they came FOTB slopped in sauce, which any moron can pull off. I've been food poisoned a few times in my life, but never from eating at home, and that's where I'll do my eating. RAY


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 9, 2022)

I travel a good bit for work and like BBQ.

Dickey’s can be decent if you know what you are getting into. 
I see it as, “Do I want to got to Chipotle or Dickey’s?”

City is good and consistent.

Mission is good although they were using too much celery salt in their rub for a while.

Sonnys would impress me more if it was more of a fast food place but I have always expected more from a sit down joint.

Unless I am hitting the drive-thru
Then it’s pretty good for drive-thru bbq


----------



## Floriduh (Jul 9, 2022)

Sonny’s……..Nicknamed by the locals as Scummys. It is easy enough to make good BBQ. Still they fail. About a dozen restaurants near me and I always drive right past. Mr Tillman sold his business and now it is just that. A business.

Near Gainesville there is a has station that has excellent BBQ. Called Pearls. Some of my wedding’s food came from there.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 9, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> In the Sacramento area there is no such thing as a good "chain" BBQ restaurant. A chain place called Lucille's was decent for a while. We'd take friends and family there, including club dinners. 20-30 people at times.
> 
> Then it went to cacapoopoo. Drinks became like water, portion sizes shrunk, and the smoke disappeared. As did my dollars from their registers. Same with my friends. I suspect some corporate group bought them and initiated cost-cutting measures. It's a short drive from my house I haven't made in years. I did my own cost-cutting.


The Lucille's by me went under too.  Used to be tasty stuff.  

Seems to be common in a lot of business...they hook you with the quality product then make it cheaper.  Ezra Brooks bourbon is the latest disappointment in my life.  

"I did my own cost-cutting"...great line Ray!!


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 9, 2022)

normanaj said:


> 35 years ago I lived in San Antonio and there were
> tons of Bill Miller BBQ joints.From what I can remember the food was ok.


I was just in Texas and Bill Miller BBQ places were everywhere. They were almost as numerous as Whataburger.


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 9, 2022)

We have Lucille's in our area. It's ok but I'm not really into the big chain places. We also used to Have Dickey's which used to be good but they got a new owner and turned to shit and close down.


----------



## j2arch (Jul 10, 2022)

Went to Mission the other day as I wanted some brisket. What a waste of money. No bark whatsoever and the meat had no smoke taste. Cost me over $20 for the meat, side and a drink. Not doing that again. 

Now I will say, if you are in Richmond Va, you must go to ZZQ. Some of the best Texas style que you will ever have. Look them up on the web. Will definitely make your mouth water.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 10, 2022)

I like the Buddys BBQ for a fix when I don't have time, Saturdays is AYCE ribs for $10-$12 maybe, I like their chili with a small pulled pork sandwich for a lunch. FD and sonnys no thanks, Calhoun's to much $$ for me lol I did take the wife there for mothers day this year, decent food $$ but she is well worth a lot more.


----------



## desertsubi (Jul 10, 2022)

No real chains down by me, got a place that has 2-3 places all together if you wanna call it a chain. Called Exit 87 in Jackson, Tn. they do pretty good sausage breakfast sandwiches (real thick) and PP sandwiches.  Started as a small trailer on the side of the road that mainly fed truckers.  Now they have multiple places.  

most are 1 off's that are Good, where they have been around for years just serving their towns.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2022)

desertsubi said:


> No real chains down by me, got a place that has 2-3 places all together if you wanna call it a chain. Called Exit 87 in Jackson, Tn. they do pretty good sausage breakfast sandwiches (real thick) and PP sandwiches.  Started as a small trailer on the side of the road that mainly fed truckers.  Now they have multiple places.
> 
> most are 1 off's that are Good, where they have been around for years just serving their towns.


I've been to the one off exit 87. Locals seemed to love it. I had pulled pork. Wasn't bad. They did have good banana pudding lol


----------



## desertsubi (Jul 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I've been to the one off exit 87. Locals seemed to love it. I had pulled pork. Wasn't bad. They did have good banana pudding lol



yea I worked around the corner, the breakfast from them is where its at, sausage patties the size of a baseball.  the sandwiches are ok. they dont use anything special for sauce its just sweet baby rays


----------

